# Is merely existing enough for a dog?



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Do you think that a dog that merely exists is happy/should live that way? By 'merely exists' I mean a dog that gets enough food and water; a dog that has some interaction with humans; a dog with an understanding of basic OB but no formal training; a dog that has adequate shelter from the elements; a dog that has no other dog friends; a dog that receives no exercise; a dog that is usually outside; a dog that is healthy but may or may not be up to date on vaccinations...I don't mean a shelter dog, an abused dog or even a neglected dog although I realize that there is a fine line between merely existing and neglect...

I guess, sadly, I wonder this because I feel like MY life is a mere existence right now. Doesn't necessarily mean I shouldn't continue living. Plus my life is more in MY control than a dog's life...We all deserve a bit better don't we....?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't think that dogs find simply existing enough. They're man's best friends, our companions. They NEED to be treated as such, not just kept in existence. 
The fact that they cannot speak for themselves makes me feel that even more so.

I also don't think that anyone should "just exist." Now, I do NOT think that people who feel as though they simply exist should die either.

I am messaging you privately rather than making a spin-off on your thread. But here are a couple of things I try to think of when I feel the way you do right now:
You can't change everything in life. But you can change what you can, and rise to meet what you can't.
Life is suffering, and it's hard. But we can still always find rays of light... Reasons to keep living. And pleasantries that are worth more than a thousand bad things.

I also want you to listen to a song. I'm a very corny person, I know  And sorry if I'm off topic, I'm really not trying to be. I just understand the feeling so I guess I'm adressing that more than anything. Here's the song... I love listening to it when I'm sad.




And in the end- NOBODY deserves to feel as though they're merely existing.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

I know you are having a rough time and I feel for you but getting out there and walking the dog would be good for both of you because exercise is good for your mood. Also when there was times I could not walk, 2 months after sugery and real bad weather, my dog was still ok. Love them and play with when you can. We all have things in our lives that throws routines out of whack


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

My pets keep me going hun. When Xerxes does something cute like try to catch snow flakes; when they come up and demand to be petted because " I'm cute and deserve it!" That helps me. Zeeva, please don't give up. We would all miss you and the world would be a sader place without you. you ARE important. /hugs hard


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, bubbles is always with me except at work. She wishes/expects I'd play more on top of me feeding, exercising, and training her and spend every second with her. 

So in Bubbles opinion she thinks you need to go above and beyond to make a dog happy... I'm exhausted lol. In conclusion no dogs want more out of life then the minimum.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well...I don't know if you can compare your life to a dog. Dogs are pretty content just to be. They live in the moment. Are they sad when left outside? Maybe. We have two Boxers that are my husband's. He really doesn't do much with them. They are in the house, get attention from him but mostly they just want to be near him. Is Jax content just to be? No. She's a maniac with no off switch.

People think...constantly. Very few of us can just sit and be peaceful, especially in this culture of technology and the faster the better. Very few of us know how to just be at ease.

When is your counseling appt?


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Life does have a lot of highs and lows. The different seasons of nature, the passing of time. Each day with a new purpose for just that day. Sometimes have to look for the purpose of some days more than others. Sometimes just have to be still and reflect. There's a reason for each day we are here, maybe just to help another being exist.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

When I start to feel bad about my life, I just watch the news, read the newspaper, or just talk to people and see the sadness everywhere. Then all of the sudden my life isn't so bad I don't wish sadness on anyone, but there are lots of people worse off then me and they embrace life with positive attitudes. If they can do it, so can I.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Sometimes when I feel like I'm just going through the motions of life, I remind myself of the goals that I really want to reach. They help bring me back to some motivation to keep working and persevering and it makes me feel better knowing that I have something to work towards.

Maybe make a list of goals that you'd like to reach in the future and start to think about productive ways to work towards them and move forward with your life.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> Do you think that a dog that merely exists is happy/should live that way? By 'merely exists' I mean a dog that gets enough food and water; a dog that has some interaction with humans; a dog with an understanding of basic OB but no formal training; a dog that has adequate shelter from the elements; a dog that has no other dog friends; a dog that receives no exercise; a dog that is usually outside; a dog that is healthy but may or may not be up to date on vaccinations...I don't mean a shelter dog, an abused dog or even a neglected dog although I realize that there is a fine line between merely existing and neglect...
> 
> I guess, sadly, I wonder this because I feel like MY life is a mere existence right now. Doesn't necessarily mean I shouldn't continue living. Plus my life is more in MY control than a dog's life...We all deserve a bit better don't we....?


 
I am confused about what question you are actually asking... life is what you make it, if you want to be happy you have to make yourself happy, get out in the world, stop hiding, you live in the big city, meet new people even online, thats how I met my soulmate and we been happy for 6 years now. I felt very depressed at one point in my life, seemed like every day is same old I was praying I was asking God for help. Jesus changed my life, I am happy now.

We all have our dark moments but everyday that is going by you can't bring it back, if you feel like you can't find happiness then start making others happy, that will bring purpose to your life. Don't give up because you are not a loser. Smile everyday because IT CAN get worse, pull yourself together you are stronger than you think. Look at your dog for example... would she ever give up? Even if dog lived in terrible conditions they would still be in survival mode and not giving up mode.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Zeeva, 

I have gone through a number of very dark periods in my life - as have most of us, I'm sure. I have asked myself this question a number of times - am I existing? Or am I really enjoying life?

One of the key reasons I have a dog in my life is to get ME outside. I've always had active / demanding dogs that will not let me get away with staying in the house. I LOVE my house LOL, honestly, if I didn't have a dog, and could work from home, I'd never leave!

Living in Ottawa with the really cold winters (that I absolutely hate), I decided this year to do more than "exist" through this winter. Thus, getting Kyleigh into sledding (she'd better like this LOL). While I enjoy watching her run around and have fun while we are hiking, during the winter, it's simply not "enough" for me. Seriously, I could wear her out in the backyard with a flirt pole or kicking her soccer ball for an hour and then go back inside. 

I needed to find something that would motivate ME to want to be outside with her. That's why I'm hoping she likes the sledding. 

There are certainly days (last night was one of them) that I look around me and say REALLY ???? And then I remind myself of the things that I am looking forward to doing - getting Ky fitted for her harness, going shopping for the sled this weekend ... and googling how to do a snow dance LOL ... because for the first time ever, I want snow!

Julie87 said: Even if dog lived in terrible conditions they would still be in survival mode and not giving up mode.

This is so true ... you just need to find that glimmer of light to give you something to look forward too ... but you have to make that glimmer first!


----------

